# I'm seriously considering to let myself go



## CadorBolin (Sep 28, 2007)

..........


----------



## MickRidem (Sep 28, 2007)

What does that mean? To stop dieting and exercise, or eating more to gain?


----------



## Seth Warren (Sep 28, 2007)

I think it means starting a new thread with a post that has a subject line but no actual content. Well done! :bow:


----------



## Zoom (Sep 28, 2007)

"I'm sorry, Me, but after twenty years at the firm I've decided to let myself go. I've provided me with some good references, of course, and we'll probably miss me. I can pick up my severance check on Monday."


----------



## dan (Sep 28, 2007)

Heaven sakes, don't go in your pants!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe he was in one of those cages that latch from the inside (but had full internet and posting privileges.) If so he's probably already out. Good show, mate. :bow:


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 30, 2007)

i request

GOOEY DUCK


----------



## love dubh (Sep 30, 2007)

What? Don't lookit me like that.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 30, 2007)

You must spread some reputation before giving it to love dubh again  So take this instead!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 30, 2007)

...........................................................................


----------



## troubadours (Sep 30, 2007)

love dubh said:


> What? Don't lookit me like that.



.............


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 30, 2007)

that is a HUGE steamer!


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 2, 2007)

ChrisVersion2, that dog looks like Hitler, just sayin.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I can kinda see what your saying there, tho I think its a spot on the dog.


----------



## love dubh (Oct 2, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> that is a HUGE steamer!



Much like this thread?


----------



## Deanna (Oct 2, 2007)

In Fat Acceptance land does "letting onself go" actually mean to go on a weird New Age diet, work out like crazy, then talk about how muscular/toned one is getting.

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 2, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> that is a HUGE steamer!



from Cleveland? :eat1: 

god thats nasty.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess this topic has just gone to the dumps huh? lol


----------



## nafbr (Oct 3, 2007)

Log off the computer a bit and get a life!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 3, 2007)

lego mah eggo


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 3, 2007)

..........


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Oct 7, 2007)

Let your Body go then don't worry about what others are going to think of you please do what is good for you


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 7, 2007)

I...................................................................................................... anxiously..................................................................................................................................... await...................................................... the..........................................................................................update



One post, to rule the world.


----------



## CadorBolin (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry about that.

What I meant to say is that I've been struggling with diets for the past few years so i decided to quit (dieting, that is).

I now accept that I am a fat person 


(and it feels good)


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 9, 2007)

CadorBolin said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> What I meant to say is that I've been struggling with diets for the past few years so i decided to quit (dieting, that is).
> 
> ...



Well, good for you, congrats!  

(Thanks for hosting a fun thread.)


----------



## CadorBolin (Oct 9, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Well, good for you, congrats!
> 
> (Thanks for hosting a fun thread.)



Ha ha thanks... altho it wasn't my intent 

I think I'm going to fix myself a snack now :eat1:


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 9, 2007)

CadorBolin said:


> Ha ha thanks... altho it wasn't my intent
> 
> I think I'm going to fix myself a snack now :eat1:



post pix of yer belly here :wubu: http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6155&page=31


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 9, 2007)

DAMNIT...........This mean I don't get to join in on all the ellipses fun!



Oh, nevermind.


----------



## Mack27 (Oct 10, 2007)

You don't need my permission or encouragement to let yourself go, but you have both.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2007)

I want a snack!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Oct 15, 2007)

Let yourself go


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 23, 2007)

I came to say, I cannot stay. I must be going....

Capt. Spaulding, african explorer.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes, let yourself "go." Let yourself go to one of hundreds of destinations reviewed by Let's Go Guides. Are you a marketer of some kind?

Or, just be. If you're worried about what others might think, let me tell you that you'll be much happier if you just don't give a rat's cojones about people thinking you're too this or too that. They really don't get to have a say in your life, in about 99.999% of cases.

Do it. It'll feel good.


----------



## hadesnuggz (Oct 25, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> I think it means starting a new thread with a post that has a subject line but no actual content. Well done! :bow:



:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------

